
Teller: The API for your bank account is here (UK) - thibaut_barrere
https://blog.teller.io/2017/06/12/the-api-for-you-bank-account-is-here.html
======
sjtgraham
Hey folks, founder here. Was planning to do a Show HN but looks like
thibaut_barrere got in first. Happy to answer any questions you have.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Sorry actually - I think it's been buried because I didn't advertise it as
"Show HN".

I think you should probably repost it as an actual Show HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)),
it's totally worth it & a massive game changer IMO.

------
chirau
Please could someone explain to me, in layman's terms where possible, how this
is different from Plaid?

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
Stevie summed it up well I just want to add as a paying user of Plaid and a
beta user of Teller, they aren't even in the same league. Teller is a by far
better product and developer experience.

Plaid's data is also stale, overpriced, poorly documented and often doesn't
work as advertised for many banks listed as supported. Their platform has
serious billing issues and documentation inconsistencies all of which we have
raised with them.

~~~
ldn_tech_exec1
And of course, Plaid is read-only, while Teller is a read/write API

